# Παραδείσια-Εξωτικά Πουλιά > Είδη - Ράτσες >  Διαφορετικά παραδείσια σε ίδιο κλουβί

## vikitaspaw

Λοιποοοονννν....εχω 1 αρσενικο ζεβρακι , σιγουρα συντομα θα του παρω κ θυληκια κ αυτο που θελω να μαθω ειναι αν μπορω στο ιδιο κλουβι να βαλω ενα ζευγαρι αλλα παραδεισια π.χ. πιγκουινακια ή κατι άλλο. Ποιες ρατσες ταιριαζουν μεταξυ τους? (διατροφικα κ εννοειται να μην τσακωνονται, να αντεχουν στις ιδιες θερμοκρασιες..κλπ)

----------


## Efthimis98

Βικυ δες εδω.......

*Πινακας συμβατότητας/επιθετικότητας παραδείσιων*

----------


## panaisompatsos

γειά σου βίκυ.
εχω 3 ζεβράκια σε κοινό κλουβί με 2 java καθώς επίσης και με 2 καρδερίνες, κατ΄αρχή να σου πώ οτι  δέν ΄΄καυγαδίζουν΄΄, εκτός απο κάποιες μικρο αψιμαχίες για το ποιός θα πάει πρώτος για μπάνιο!!!!
κατα τα άλλα φρόντισε το κλουβί να είναι ευρύχωρο(τα έχω σε ένα 50μ χ 50π χ 100υ), βάλε ταίστρες σε 2-3 διαφορετικά σημεία και θα είναι μιά χαρά.
τα λέμε.

----------


## ria

παναγιωτη καλησπερα..δεν θα πω για τα ζεμπρα και τα java που οντως μπορουν να συνυπαρξουν μιας και παρολο το μεγεθος ειναι ειρηνικα πουλια.. περαν ομως απο την περιοδο αναπαραγωγης που θα ειναι καλυτερα τα πουλια να ειναι ανα ζευγη..αλλα μου κανει εντυπωση που εχεις και καρδερινες παρολο που εχουν καποιες διαφορετικες διατροφικες αναγκες απο τα παραδεισια..τι μειγματα σπορων χρησιμοποιεις δηλαδη? για το μεγεθος του κλουβιου θα συμφωνησω και γω οτι οσο πιο μεγαλο τοσο το καλυτερο..

----------


## panaisompatsos

Όπως σου είπα, έχω 3 ταίστρες και στην κάθε μιά βάζω διαφορετικό μίγμα η ενίοτε πρσθέτω στο ήδη υπάρχων.Τους βάζω και πρασινάδα (μαρούλλι, γλυστιρίδα) και μήλο σε εβδομαδιαία όμως βάση.

Να σαι καλά Ρία.

ps:άνα δίμηνο τους δίνω απο 10 ευρώ και πηγαίνουνε και τρώνε ......Goodys!! χα χα χα

----------

